# Hunting A Traditional Cob



## 3Beasties (19 November 2010)

My friend is coming hunting with me tomorrow on her traditional cob, he has loads of feather, and a long, very thick mane! I'm hoping to do a running plait for her but not sure if this will work/look right as he really has a shed load of mane.

If a running plait fails would it be OK to take him un-plaited? Obviously it will be clean and tangle free!


----------



## Jay89 (19 November 2010)

No idea on the plaiting question...

But have a tip for your friend. Tell her to put loads of pig oil failing that baby oil in his feathers this helps keep the feathers cleaner as the dirt slides off! Makes an easier job for washing off all them feathers when you get home! 

Hope you both have a fab day


----------



## cobgirlie (19 November 2010)

I hunt my traditional boy, don't do anything to his feathers and I do a running plait but mainly for me so I don't get handfuls of mane!!  My first time out I asked the master what I should do with his mane offically, and he said personally he'd prefer to see him unplaited because his feathers and tail are huge so he'd like to have seen the full effect in gallop...think he was winding me up though!! Everyone said how nice he looked and I certainly appreciate not having to worry about loss of reins!!


----------



## muffinino (19 November 2010)

I have a traditional, albeit not the hairiest one in the world - see his legs in my sig - but I plait the mane in a running plait and put his tape up by plaiting and electric taping! TBH its practical as much as anything as his mane stays out of the way and his tail doesnt get bogging or caught on anything. If she can do it, I would have a go tonight and see how he looks as it is a lot easier without handfuls of hair lol. This was us at opening meet a couple of weeks ago (halfway through the day so mane beginning to loosen a little)
http://www.sportingprints.biz/GFHOM061110F5/index.htm

Please ignore my face in this one, I was concentrating hard!)
http://www.sportingprints.biz/GFHOM061110F7/index.htm

I echo what has been said about pig oil  as you can see his feathers are full of mud here but after a good check that night and no hosing down, his straw bed and the pig oil meant they were gleaming the next morning, much to the surprise of my MFH YO who couldnt believe how clean they were before they had another dose of pig oil, that is


----------



## Amymay (19 November 2010)

Muffinino - He looks very, very smart.  As do you!


----------



## cobgirlie (19 November 2010)

LOVE your coloured Muffinino!!! Looks like a great day out, this piccy is my favourite..says it all (and would steal her black cob while she wasn't looking too!!!)

http://www.sportingprints.biz/GFHOM061110F7/images/DSCF2127710.jpg


----------



## muffinino (19 November 2010)

amymay said:



			Muffinino - He looks very, very smart.  As do you!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I have to admit it wasnt my best effort as I thought we were leaving ¾ hour later than we were, so the tail was done in a panic! We had a great day with the Gelligaer, crisp & sunny and the common allowed for some great views of the hounds  I was hoping to go with the Pentyrch tomorrow but its called off due to sick hounds 

Ive realised the link doesnt seem to take you directly to us, so scroll down and then click on DSCF2118410 for the first link, DSCF2125710 for the second link.


----------



## muffinino (19 November 2010)

cobgirlie said:



			LOVE your coloured Muffinino!!! Looks like a great day out, this piccy is my favourite..says it all (and would steal her black cob while she wasn't looking too!!!)

http://www.sportingprints.biz/GFHOM061110F7/images/DSCF2127710.jpg

Click to expand...

Ah, thank you, he has the cutest face! It was a good day, gutted I wont be going tomorrow.

As for the OP, I think it is important to try and plait if possible as a lot of traditionals/M&Ms do look very smart when plaited up, in a very different way to how they would, say, in the showrin. Having said that, it doesnt suit all horses and as long as your friend has brushed the mane and tail well and is smartly turned out, then Im sure shell be fine. It is a bit easier coping with reins, hipflask and sarnies without handfuls of mane, though lol!


----------

